# Murray Transaxle Needed



## kevin_moore63 (Oct 17, 2006)

I am having a hard time locating a transaxle for my specific Murray model 40504x92A. I know that the part number of the transaxle is 205-527. I can find some suppliers on the net that have other part numbers but not the one I need. Anyone have info of transaxle suppliers? 

Thanks for any info, 
Kevin Moore


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

sorry to say but you might have to find the gear or whatnot to fix it. I had these problems. I have seen many murrays with cracked gearboxes etc.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

*go here and search part*

http://www.tractorhouse.com/default.asp?guid=F382BB999E2F45C5A4CA823B09C4130A


----------



## bser2007 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kevin_moore63 _
> *I am having a hard time locating a transaxle for my specific Murray model 40504x92A. I know that the part number of the transaxle is 205-527. I can find some suppliers on the net that have other part numbers but not the one I need. Anyone have info of transaxle suppliers?
> 
> Thanks for any info,
> Kevin Moore *


Not knowing if you ever got an answer I'll put in my two cents. The number on your transaxle is a Tecumseh/Peerless no. If you call CPD in Anoka Mn. Tecumseh Distr. they would be happy to sell you one. Their no. is 1-763-576-0901 (ask for parts) FYI
Murray is out of business but Briggs bought them out. Murray used Peerless transaxles.


----------

